
Ikea designed its own Soffa font - Mojah
https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/planners/design-your-own-sofa-pube4af8d71
======
kalleboo
What seems most interesting about this to me is that it's a color font instead
of just key. This is first color font I've installed on my computer instead of
just previewing a webfont.

Color fonts have an "interesting" compatibility story
[https://www.colorfonts.wtf](https://www.colorfonts.wtf) (edit: it looks like
this is an OpenType-SVG font, so it works anywhere except Google, since Google
is the new IE)

------
benj111
Any context? Why is it in with a load of sofas without explanation???

Edit: This has a bit more info. Apparently its a meme which of course everyone
knew but me :)

[https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2019/7/1/20677211/ikea-
soffa-s...](https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2019/7/1/20677211/ikea-soffa-sans-
font-vallentuna-planner-sofa-couches)

~~~
gumby
Not just you, so thanks for the informative post.

------
mproud
They should have designed their own font (professional commission) instead of
using Verdana.

------
gumby
Really cool but you have to do the ligatures and kerning yourself.

They do provide a tool you can use to do that.

------
tdhoot
The font reminds me of Habbo Hotel.

------
imedadel
BTW, Soffa is the etymological pronunciation of English Sofa, from Arabic
"ṣuffa".

~~~
yxhuvud
It also literally is the word for sofa, in Swedish.

------
whalesalad
Is anyone else even more excited about the fact that Ikea finally redid their
circa-2001 Microsoft Frontpage-styled Verdana website and it finally feels
relaxing to browse their catalog online.

~~~
doersino
IKEA's use of Verdana everywhere began in 2009 – they used Futura before then
(for their catalogue and in-store signage, anyway):
[http://idsgn.org/posts/ikea-says-goodbye-to-
futura/](http://idsgn.org/posts/ikea-says-goodbye-to-futura/)

------
zoom6628
I like the meme but my experience in their stores is the meandering aisles
with no long clear line of sight makes me think they are a fire trap. Honestly
the IKEA stores in Asia i have been in are scary, and that is even at the non-
crowded times of the week. I refuse to go in now except one store in which I
feel safe at off-peak times. The rest feel like fire traps, designed to
'engage' the buyer with as many products for as long as possible in hope you
buy a shit load of stuff you have no intention of using.

~~~
RandomBacon
As a teenager going into a US IKEA store for the first time, I felt completely
lost. As an adult going into the same store for a second time 15 years later,
it's not that bad.

I feel like if there was a fire, a lot of children would die due to being lost
inside the store. They are easily seperated from their parents inside the
store, especially when it is busy.

I too would not take children there unless it is the least-busy time with the
fewest number of customers. (As an adult, I would probably be okay, but I
might delay my egress to help others which could ultimately get me killed.)

~~~
juandazapata
There are safety regulations that those stores must comply with in order to
operate. They include fire alarms, emergency exits, fire sprinkler systems,
and a long etc.

~~~
RandomBacon
I'm aware. I was even aware of that as a teenager when I felt like it was
extremely easy to get lost in the store. I'm also aware I have a better chance
of winning the lottery than getting caught in an IKEA fire.

Hopefully there will never be an IKEA fire during a busy time, and we'll never
know if those regulations magically made it easier to exit the extremely-
confusing (especially to a child that is seperated from parents during
confusion) layout.

Are you a trained firefighter? I was. Children will hide in the darnest places
during a fire instead of escaping. IKEA is full of places for children to
hide. Almost makes me wish I could have played hide-and-seek there as a child.

